# What to do with NCT failed emmisions vw golf?



## rehellek (8 Aug 2008)

Hi ,
    I have put a second hand engine into my 99 1.4 golf thats obviously no good.  It failed dismally today for NCT emmisions and excessive exhaust smoke - definitely burning oil.  Problem is I dont want to spend any more on putting in other engines etc?  What are the best options - do garages/people/mechanics/anyone buy cars like this to do up and make money on??
thanks.


----------



## D1983 (8 Aug 2008)

Was it the same spec engine as you took out?
Was the engine tested before you bought it? need lots more info..


----------



## Paulone (8 Aug 2008)

Probably, but you won't sell it for much at all.

Why don't you get the engine properly assessed and get a quote for work it might need before getting rid of the car. Money has obviously been spent already and while it's a good idea not to throw good money after bad, don't also dispose of the car if it would cost less to fix than to get another one...  presuming you have a couple of €€ to get another car and want one.

if you think its burning oil then you're probably right. Seeing since its not the original engine it would be hard to know exactly how many miles is on it and the way it was minded, but if you explained all that to a backstreet engine specialist, you might find that it doesn't need a whole new engine and could be cost effective enough to fix


----------



## rehellek (8 Aug 2008)

D1983 said:


> Was it the same spec engine as you took out?
> Was the engine tested before you bought it? need lots more info..


 
Yeah it was definintely same spec engine. Was told it had 70k on it but it was from a crashed car and timing belt had "69k timing belt change/water pump change completed" change written on the cover!!  Engine was not tested before I  bought just took a gamble i'm afraid.


----------



## rehellek (8 Aug 2008)

Paulone said:


> Probably, but you won't sell it for much at all.
> 
> Why don't you get the engine properly assessed and get a quote for work it might need before getting rid of the car. Money has obviously been spent already and while it's a good idea not to throw good money after bad, don't also dispose of the car if it would cost less to fix than to get another one... presuming you have a couple of €€ to get another car and want one.
> 
> if you think its burning oil then you're probably right. Seeing since its not the original engine it would be hard to know exactly how many miles is on it and the way it was minded, but if you explained all that to a backstreet engine specialist, you might find that it doesn't need a whole new engine and could be cost effective enough to fix


 
Yeah you're probably right.  Do you know of any backstreet engine specialist around south east/or other areas that might look at it. I'm trying to avoid VW garages to save a few quid.  The guy in the NCT metioned he thought the catalytic convertor might be damaged too if it was burning oil?  Does this happen or is emmissions a different fail to excessive exhaust smoke(blue oil smoke)?  Thanks


----------



## Paulone (11 Aug 2008)

Not an expert here, but I do know that your cat can be destroyed by certain things that might pass through it - not sure if one of those is burned oil fumes.

Engine emissions are usually controlled via sensors in the management system. If these go wonky then you get unusual symptoms, such as difficulty starting, conking out at lights, peculiar running temperatures and irregular timing. On VW/Skoda engines, the Lambda sensor plays a big role in CO emissions - got the one on my car changed at the last NCT after it just scraped a pass on the emissions.

If the cat is gone, then this is expensive. I don't know about the possiblity of picking up a used one but that could be as risky as the new engine that you fitted.

Don't know of engine specialists in your area. It might be worth taking it to a couple of ordinary backstreet merchants and asking them might they be able to quote for the work. Particularly if you can get a recommendation for someone who has a decent reputation.

Try and ignore the negativity - I hate it when someone you ask to look at your car tuts and shakes their head. Just get them to tell you what they think is wrong, if they think they can fix it and how much for, and if not, would they suggest someone who might.


----------



## D1983 (11 Aug 2008)

Yes if it was burning oil,it would destroy your cat over time.You can get universal ones which work out much cheaper.If there is blue smoke coming out its more than likely burning oil (possibly oil from the old engine still in the exhaust).If it from the new engine you might need to get a compression test to check the health of your cylinders/piston rings.Did you get any warranty with the new engine?


----------



## PetrolHead (11 Aug 2008)

I got an old Beemer thru the NCT by running it on about 50/50 mix petrol to ethanol. Wouldn't recommend this long term but it worked for the test. Cut the emmissions considerably. Tester asked me if I'd had a new cat fitted...


----------



## Speedwell (11 Aug 2008)

> Yes if it was burning oil,it would destroy your cat over time.


----------

